# Excess pectoral area fat.



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is this area so hard to shift fat from ? I can burn out chest exercises until the cows come home but it never seems to reduce. I think it was "The Rock" who had liposuction on the exact same area, the fatty tissue leading from pec to under arm. I don't want to resort to that, so anything I could do to help out here ?

Apparantly high E levels cause it, so what if I reduced my E levels ?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't spot reduce through exercise bud. So do all the chest work you want, it won't shift it any quicker. I was about to say have a look into hormonal reasons, then read the rest I the post.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fancy way of saying tits .


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drop body fat % i used an anti cort and an anti e did the trick. Ur doing sd cycle soon. ??? If ur recomping with it maybe it will reduce then :-/


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try HIIT thrice a week


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pseudogynecomastia could be treated with a breat specific estrogen treatment. serm or a systemic a.i.

If thats what u think u may have


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

klint37 said:


> Pseudogynecomastia could be treated with a breat specific estrogen treatment. serm or a systemic a.i.
> 
> If thats what u think u may have


It's more residual from being over weight a while ago, It's not full on gyno, but it's definitely from having too much E in my system at 1 time. I might try a low dose of adex and target the area and increase my cardio, i'll give that HIIT a try.

Thanks guys.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

OldManRiver said:


> It's more residual from being over weight a while ago, It's not full on gyno, but it's definitely from having too much E in my system at 1 time. I might try a low dose of adex and target the area and increase my cardio, i'll give that HIIT a try.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I know the feeling bud. I was obese, and the hormonal balances it causes fvck you up when you do lose most of the fat, as it makes the chest fat the last place for it to come off.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What about thoses adipos peptides like 177 191 or whatever it is?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

If its not gyno then as you drop bf it should go away..i have a similar problem, one im below a certain weight then its goes away or is hardly noticeable


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Well seeing as the bulking cycle I was going to do has gone out of the window for the foreseeable. I'll spend my time cutting down the BF by as much as I can. See if I can get rid. Might as well concentrate on that instead of just going through the motions of natty bulking which is 10 times harder.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> I know the feeling bud. I *was* obese, and the hormonal balances it causes fvck you up when you do lose most of the fat, as it makes the chest fat the last place for it to come off.


Well you're an EFBB winner so that gives the rest of us some hope! Did you follow a particular protocol to lose your moobs?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have u looked into biosignature modulation?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

rectus said:


> Well you're an EFBB winner so that gives the rest of us some hope! Did you follow a particular protocol to lose your moobs?


 :lol: Not quite EFBB standards yet :whistling: ... I still have them tbh, not as bad as they were. I only really see me getting rid of them by getting down to very low BF%. I think the combination of fat and slightly loose skin arounf the chest means i may never truely loose them without surgery. If i can get them looking half decent, i'd be happy. But, the fat is slowly coming off them.3


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> :lol: Not quite EFBB standards yet :whistling: ... I still have them tbh, not as bad as they were. I only really see me getting rid of them by getting down to very low BF%. I think the combination of fat and slightly loose skin arounf the chest means i may never truely loose them without surgery. If i can get them looking half decent, i'd be happy. But, the fat is slowly coming off them.3


Well now I'm depressed. I'm going back to bed, forever.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Chances are you aromatize heavily. You don't have to be on AAS for this to happen.

Look at using some form of anti-e or a mild AI, but above all..diet.

You can't out-train a bad diet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Have u looked into biosignature modulation?


No, on the grounds that this is a genuine wtf moment ?

EDIT : well this is an interesting read. thanks for the heads up

http://www.sportfitnow.com/about/


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@El Toro Mr UK98 has done the bio sig thing, some of the supps are very pricey, but it really worked for him.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its all in my Jurno mate, bio sig is awesome 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/184866-my-journal-journals-el-torro.html


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a qualified Biosignature Practitioner so PM me if I can be of help..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its all in my Jurno mate, bio sig is awesome
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/184866-my-journal-journals-el-torro.html


20 pages... Summary please! More specifically, how much is it going to cost?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> 20 pages... Summary please! More specifically, how much is it going to cost?


I've got a short piece written up on BioSig on my site.

Adamhayley.co.uk then click Biosignature Modulation. Any questions just ask


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I've got a short piece written up on BioSig on my site.
> 
> Adamhayley.co.uk then click Biosignature Modulation. Any questions just ask


Seems like quite a comprehensive service which I imagine would be expensive, but worth it as it's tailored.

Is it as simple as saying that breast tissue is due to high levels of oestrogen at this moment in time, or is it that high levels of oestrogen in the past have created that breast tissue and it's presence has nothing to do with current levels of oestrogen?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well actual breast tissue would be gyno. Usually from excess estrogen through teens (assuming no AAS taken - would obv be different if certain meds are involved).

It's the FAT around the pec site that is measured and would indicate current levels of aromatisation.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Well actual breast tissue would be gyno. Usually from excess estrogen through teens (assuming no AAS taken - would obv be different if certain meds are involved).
> 
> It's the FAT around the pec site that is measured and would indicate current levels of aromatisation.


Yeah, I don't believe I have the gland, but it's very fatty in that area. I've ran a Test E cycle with an A.I. before and there was no reduction in breast tissue despite a different hormonal environment. My problems existed many years before I started bodybuilding/using AAS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Basically I only have had the problem from when I started using insulin due to diabetes. My weight shot up 4 stone and I had a hell of a job shifting it. I never recomped properly but i'm currently in better shape now than I have been for a long time, but it's just this area I am struggling with.

I'll check out the blog and your site, I appreciate the help chaps.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

OldManRiver said:


> Basically I only have had the problem from when I started using insulin due to diabetes. My weight shot up 4 stone and I had a hell of a job shifting it. I never recomped properly but i'm currently in better shape now than I have been for a long time, but it's just this area I am struggling with.
> 
> I'll check out the blog and your site, I appreciate the help chaps.


How about your back? The shoulder blade (and also supra-iliac) are related to blood sugars. If you post up your current diet + supplements I don't mind making some suggestions.


----------

